# Looking for a fan for a Traynor YBA-1a



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking for a replacement for the Brevel Motors fan that is in my Traynor any help would be appreciated. Pics for reference;



Thanks
Don


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Princess auto might have something close .


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, I've been checking it out and so far nothing close.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

The motor part looks quite similar to the ones in bathroom fans


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

What size is the fan shaft? The old drive motors out of a turntable looks very similar to that as well.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmmm the bathroom fan thing might be spot on...
I'll have to measure the shaft.

Thanks guys.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow:

Yay! Traynor YBA-1a! I'm your biggest fan!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

You might try to disassemble the fan, lubricate the bushings(or even swap them end for end). This is assuming it's noisy or seized. If the windings or shorted or open you need to replace the stator(housing). The YBA-1A I had used a pancake fan in the side of the cabinet.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Don Doucette said:


> Looking for a replacement for the Brevel Motors fan that is in my Traynor any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Don


Those fans rarely burn out but they do need lubrication once or twice a half-century!:smile:

Get some 3in1 oil or sewing machine oil. Do NOT use WD-40! That's a penetrating oil that leaves no lubrication. So it will free up a stuck motor and then it will get stuck again!

Put a drop or two at the rear bearings and at the front. Obviously, don't slosh it inside the fan housing where it can short out wires!

The fan blades should spin REALLY easy! If they have any stiffness at all then that's your problem.

Pete Traynor always used a 120 vac fan. Anything that will fit would be fine. I'm surprised that you didn't find something at Princess Auto.

If anything you find runs too fast and is too noisy you might consider using a 12V DC fan from a computer power supply instead. You can find those in dumpsters, these days! If you know your electronics you can MacGuyver up a DC supply under the chassis, using the AC filament voltage as a source. Or put in a small trannie of its own. The filament voltage will give you about 8-9 vdc after rectified with a small bridge and a big filter electrolytic of a couple of thousand mfd at better than 16vdc or so. This is a bit low for a 12 vdc computer fan, which is GREAT! The fan turns more slowly and is nice and quiet but still can push out enough hot air to protect the tubes.

:food-smiley-004:


----------

